# Just picked up my 2015 Monsoon Gray S3!



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

After looking around for the best S3, for me, I finally found the one that checked off all items on my list. 

Details:
- 2015 Monsoon Gray
- Premium Plus
- 19" Performance Package
- MMI Package
- B&O Sound
- Driver's Assistance Package

I couldn't be happier with the car. After seeing it in person, I confirmed how much I would like Monsoon Gray with the wheel color, very complimentary. I took it out this morning with my wife, and we snapped a few photos. Enjoy!

























































A few years ago, I had a 2009 MB C63 that was totaled, and I have been dying to get back into a fun car. I'm loving that the S3 is helping me move on, after missing the C63 for so long!!


----------



## MontrealJoker (Aug 24, 2010)

Congrats. Beautiful pics.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

NIce new S3! Nice scenery pic too. 


Nice C63 before the reck too.


----------



## crackkills (Mar 10, 2007)

Brunt182 said:


> After looking around for the best S3, for me, I finally found the one that checked off all items on my list.
> 
> Details:
> - 2015 Monsoon Gray
> ...



Ouch what happened with the C?


----------



## 3Peat (Nov 19, 2014)

Congrats and great pics! Monsoon Grey is a great choice!


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats! Pretty much about the same set up I plan on doing next year when I get myself something new. What part of Pa are you from?


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

crackkills said:


> Ouch what happened with the C?


An 83 year old man, making a left turn, directly in front of me. I could see it coming at the last second, but couldn't avoid him :/


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

15whiteA3 said:


> Congrats! Pretty much about the same set up I plan on doing next year when I get myself something new. What part of Pa are you from?


Thanks!

I'm from South Eastern PA. 





Thanks to everyone for the nice words!


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Looks great in Monsoon, IMO wheels especially look good with that color.


----------



## milenkoj77 (Apr 9, 2015)

Gongrats!
Curious to know what you think of the cars in relation to one another? Performance and drovabiltiy wise?


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

milenkoj77 said:


> Gongrats!
> Curious to know what you think of the cars in relation to one another? Performance and drovabiltiy wise?


Thanks!

I haven't been in the car very long, but I can say they put an equal smile on my face.

The C63 was just absolutely brutal... tons of torque, engine sound was amazing. The S3 is just a smooth delivery of power. It doesn't throw you back in the seat the way the C63 did, but that's not a bad thing. The seats of the C63 are by far superior; I can't find a seat more comfortable than that one... It's one of the things I miss the most. 

The S3 blows away the C63, in terms of technology. The C63 was pretty prehistoric inside, and the interface was nothing compared to the MMI system. That said, the power and fun the C63 provided would distract you from missing features. 

I can already see people "eyeing" the S3, or pointing to friends as I drive past. This is one thing I enjoyed with the C63. To most people, it blends in as just another C-Class. To those who know/care about cars, they would always make it a big deal when they spotted my car; Constant compliments/questions/pointing at gas stations, etc. 

Finally, the best part, to me, is the fun/power the S3 has with such incredible fuel economy. I was getting 12-13mpg in the C63. The S3 is so impressive to me considering performance vs. fuel economy. 

As time goes on, I will be able to compare the two cars a bit better. So far, I'm enjoying every second in the S3... I never want to get out!


----------



## milenkoj77 (Apr 9, 2015)

Brunt182 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I haven't been in the car very long, but I can say they put an equal smile on my face.
> 
> ...


Amazing! Thanks for the very thorough reply.

I just came out of a tuned 400hp/420+ tq c32 amg and was in process of buying a 2012 c63 amg but instead went wih a brand new 2015 gti. Reason being is for about 12k less I had a new car and worry free. My C32 cost me lots of money to maintain and I was a bit worried I would have the same issue with the c63.

I'm not gonna line though, I really do miss rear wheel drive. The gti is apr tuned and is quick when you can hook it up but first two gears are pretty much useless. What I loved about the c32 was that instant power I got and it was quite manageable with a good set of tires.

Hoping to go for another amg in about 3 years time


----------



## kawi636 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice car S3! Stage 2 puts it very close#'s to benze

@milenkoj77

Hi jack... Just Apr flashed my gti performance pack too. Wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

milenkoj77 said:


> Amazing! Thanks for the very thorough reply.
> 
> I just came out of a tuned 400hp/420+ tq c32 amg and was in process of buying a 2012 c63 amg but instead went wih a brand new 2015 gti. Reason being is for about 12k less I had a new car and worry free. My C32 cost me lots of money to maintain and I was a bit worried I would have the same issue with the c63.
> 
> ...


Smart move, going for the brand new car. Sure, AMG's are crazy fun, but maintenance costs are just insane for a daily driven vehicle. Tires need replaced every 6,000 miles or so, with regular driving. That's just not practical. 

An AMG vehicle is definitely something everyone should experience, but I think you made a wise choice! Enjoy!


----------



## CbutterK (Feb 27, 2015)

Brunt182 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I haven't been in the car very long, but I can say they put an equal smile on my face.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I also own a Monsoon Grey S3. Just spending $1500 for stage 1 tune with some bolt on's I ran a 12.38 quarter mile in the Arizona heat, with full tank of gas. with your weather, that would be about 12 flat, which is about the same or a little quicker than the C63. Smooth as stock when you are not on it, and gets great gas mileage.:thumbup:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/643252-Audi-A3-S3-8V-Official-Quarter-Mile-Thread

Enjoy!:beer:


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

CbutterK said:


> Congrats! I also own a Monsoon Grey S3. Just spending $1500 for stage 1 tune with some bolt on's I ran a 12.38 quarter mile in the Arizona heat, with full tank of gas. with your weather, that would be about 12 flat, which is about the same or a little quicker than the C63. Smooth as stock when you are not on it, and gets great gas mileage.:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/643252-Audi-A3-S3-8V-Official-Quarter-Mile-Thread
> 
> Enjoy!:beer:


That's impresive, and exciting to hear!!

Maybe something I could consider when the warranty is up! For now, I just don't want to take any risks!



Shot some new photos last night! I love how the color of this car really picks up some of the aggresive styling differences between the S3 and A3.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Brunt182 said:


> That's impresive, and exciting to hear!!
> 
> Maybe something I could consider when the warranty is up! For now, I just don't want to take any risks!
> 
> ...


Burger JB1: $350 and undetectable by the warranty


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

Revolver1966 said:


> Burger JB1: $350 and undetectable by the warranty


I've read about different things like this..It's tempting, but I still can't take any risks. I'm always worried that while these things can't be detected, that if something were to fail, they would be able to see the car exceeded the pre-set limits. 

If a tuner were able to back-up their claim, with a garauntee, or something, then I'd be in business. 

It's definitely something I will continue to research, but in the meantime, I'll enjoy the honeymoon phase with the car


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Gorgeous car, so pretty, the more S3s I see the more inpatient I get! What's the mag ride like?

Oettinger has a full 60K warranty but they charge an arm and a leg!


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

Revolver1966 said:


> Gorgeous car, so pretty, the more S3s I see the more inpatient I get! What's the mag ride like?
> 
> Oettinger has a full 60K warranty but they charge an arm and a leg!


I absolutely love the mag ride. I almost always keep the car in Dynamic, as I just prefer the stiffness. 

My wife questioned if the car was supposed to be so bumpy - I proceeded to switch to comfort mode. She was impressed, as was I, in how much of a difference it makes.

Not to mention you get the 19" Wheels, which I feel like are worth the $1,500 upgrade for the package. They look so good in person.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree that the factory wheels look great with monsoon, congrats & :thumbup: to another S3 in PA!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

congrats and welcome to the madness!

did I see and wave to you yesterday?
I am in ardmore pa
I saw you, or a look-a-like on haverford, ave.

if you want a ride in a stage2 S3, PM me your mobile and I'll text you back.
a bunch of us go to lunch once a week in/around conshy.


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> congrats and welcome to the madness!
> 
> did I see and wave to you yesterday?
> I am in ardmore pa
> ...



Thanks, man!

It must have been a look alike; I wasn't in that area. 

I appreciate the offer for a ride, I'd love to take you up on that! Very curious to feel the power difference.


----------



## ToryS3 (May 31, 2015)

I picked up mine about a week before you. Prior to that I have never seen one with mag ride/19in wheels in person and I must say what a great bang for your buck option. The same can be said for the B/O and SS seats...enjoy. I would post a photo but I can't figure out how to do that yet.


----------



## Onequick4door (Sep 13, 2014)

*Burger jb1*

That's interesting I just sent them an email about two months ago if they were developing anything and the answer was no.


----------



## milenkoj77 (Apr 9, 2015)

Really? C63 literally sprinted away from me and I'm apr stg 1. Cant see how stg2 can make that much of a difference. I mean it looked like I was standing still


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

milenkoj77 said:


> Really? C63 literally sprinted away from me and I'm apr stg 1. Cant see how stg2 can make that much of a difference. I mean it looked like I was standing still


It's likely because the S3 can launch much faster, so the 1/4 mile comparison would be quite similar. 

From a rolling race, the C63 just has so much instant power. I always enjoyed this video of a C63. It shows a BMW going about 115 mph, and just watch the C63 blow by like the BMW wasn't even moving (toward the end, not the beginning pass) - Note: Some NSFW language and obnoxiously loud laughter:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1y_K2Ricqg


----------



## michael-s3 (Mar 20, 2015)

You take real nice pics!

I've got one with real similar specs, no drvr assist pckg for me. I still have less 500 miles on it, so I haven't gotten on the throttle too hard yet, but I have taken it thru a good number of twisty mountain road miles. Lots of fun so far, the chassis is so solid feeling.


----------



## milenkoj77 (Apr 9, 2015)

Haha love it!!!! That what I miss about my car c32. As long as the tranny decides to pick the right gear it had instant power anywhere.


----------



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm the "look-a-like"  .. I work in Bryn Mawr.

I saw a sepang blue S3 leaving work sometime last week near Wawa and you waved.



RyanA3 said:


> congrats and welcome to the madness!
> 
> did I see and wave to you yesterday?
> I am in ardmore pa
> ...


----------



## Nachtsturm (May 8, 2012)

I <3 AMG. Though the looks alone of the S3 have me wanting the S3 over the CLA45.

Excellent photos OP and fantastic looking car.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

troeg said:


> I'm the "look-a-like"  .. I work in Bryn Mawr.
> 
> I saw a sepang blue S3 leaving work sometime last week near Wawa and you waved.


awesome, glad you're on here.
I got your PM.
See you around.
When you want to get a ride in a stage 2 S3, LMK!


----------

